# What an insane way to do this!



## Guest (Jul 21, 2011)

I have hundreds of movies and TV shows in .flv format. I want these on DVD's that can be played on the TV. I also have to use free software. Good free software for what I need to do is hard to come by.

Many of the .flv files need to be edited first. Windows Movie Maker will not open .flv files. It WILL open mp4's.

DVD Flick will not open .wmv files, which is what Windows Movie Maker outputs. It WILL open mp4's.

Here's a summary of what I need to do:

Edit .flv files.
Burn them to DVD's that can be played on a TV.

After days and days of googling, and downloading software to try out, I finally hit on a method that works.

1. Use a free software program called MIRO to convert .flv's to mp4's.

2. Use Windows Movie Maker to open the mp4's so I can edit them.

3. Use Miro to convert the .wmv's back to .mp4's so I can make my DVD using DVD Flick and burn them to playable DVD's.

I was worried that all the converting back and forth would deteriorate the video quality, but that has not been the case. I have several DVD's which are playable on the TV and the quality is very good.

A lot of work, but a successful method of doing the job!

*whew*


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

When I want a .avi file committed to a DVD that can be played on a TV DVD player, I edit the file with Virtualdub (Google for it, it's free) then burn it to DVD with DVD Flick.

To edit .flv files with Virtualdub, first download & install FFDShow.

http://www.ffdshow.info/

Then enable the FLV1 decoder in Virtualdub. When done editing, DVD Flick can handle .flv files directly.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2011)

Nevada said:


> When I want a .avi file committed to a DVD that can be played on a TV DVD player, I edit the file with Virtualdub (Google for it, it's free) then burn it to DVD with DVD Flick.
> 
> To edit .flv files with Virtualdub, first download & install FFDShow.
> 
> ...


Does that mean I would have to learn a whole new method with yet more new software? :stars:


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2011)

Nevada said:


> Virtualdub (Google for it, it's free)


I wanted to download it and look at it (from http://virtualdub.sourceforge.net/), but which file do I download?

Here's my specs:

Windows 7 Home Premium
AMD Athlon II X2 220 Processor
64-bit OS


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 9, 2005)

You should see if your DVD player will play .avi files. Most newer ones do, even the cheap ones. 

If so, I'd recommend Any Video Converted. It's freeware and does a fine job of converting most formats to just about any other format. Just convert everything to .avi, load it onto either a cd or dvd (depending on the size of the file) and pop it in the player. I've used it for years and my cheap $30 Magnavox DVD player has no problems with them.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

ladycat said:


> I wanted to download it and look at it (from http://virtualdub.sourceforge.net/), but which file do I download?
> 
> Here's my specs:
> 
> ...


This one.

http://sourceforge.net/projects/vir...11.32842/VirtualDub-1.9.11-AMD64.zip/download


----------



## Del Gue (Apr 5, 2010)

http://www.vso-software.fr/products/convert_x_to_dvd/

This is the best software to do this.
It is free, if you dont mind the time limit or the watermarking, whatever they are using in that version.

It's easy to get for free if you have no scruples.

It's a 49 buck license but it's worth it if you are burning any media to dvd.

Youd have to download the trial and see what that new version is using as a trial stamp.
I've downloaded it several times and once they just watermark the main dvd menu with VSO and otherwise its fully working, another version they made it work only for 30 days, and couple beta version were full activated versions.

You'll like it, give it a try. At least it'll work for 30 days


----------

